# One Year-Our Snobear is gone, March 27th



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Awww...I loved your snobear. He sure was one handsome boy. Play hard at the bridge with your brother Smooch.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Karen, hugs for you in this hard time. Your Snobear is beautiful and so is Smooch. I know you miss them very much, but I am sure they are playing together at the bridge.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How sad these anniversaries are. Snobear was such a gorgeous dog, and was such a special member here. Play hard Snobear!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure you think of Snobear everyday and I'm sure he thinks of you everyday. He is in very good company there at the Rainbow bridge.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Cool spring water to drink........
Fresh mountain clover to roll in.....
New tennis balls to chase.......
All while they await the reunion that is guaranteed to come.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hugs to you an Ken on this sad day. 

I know Snobear is watching over you from the Bridge. 



Hugs and kiss to you, Ken, Tonka and Tucker


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Having just endured Phoenix's 2nd year anniversary of his passing, I know the pain and emotions you're going through with the anniversary of Snobear's passing one year ago. He was such a beautiful boy....I know that Phoenix was there to greet him at the Bridge and they are now happy to know that we've been able to share our love with our other babies.

I too love the poem!!!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Thinking of you on this sad anniversary... stay strong! Remember all the good times *hugs*!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My thoughts are with Ken and you as you commemorate the one year mark of Snobear earning angel wings.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe it's already been one year. My thoughts will be with you and Ken tomorrow, Karen. Hugs from Gunner and me.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My thoughts are with you during this sad anniversary. It doesn't seem like it's been a year. I hope your memories of Snobear bring you a smile rather than a tear.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Karen,

Snobear and Smooch were so beautiful. My sympathies to you and your family on the anniversary of Snobear's passing. Remember good times tomorrow.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thinking of you and sending hugs your way


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I know this is a difficult day. These milestones and anniversaries are always so difficult. In some ways the time goes quickly, in other ways it seems like an eternity that we haven't been with our babies. Your Snobear sure was a beautiful kid! Hugs to you!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Thinking of you all today on this sad anniversary. I will think of Snobear today playing with Smooch and all the friends at the Bridge. Hugs to you today Karen.


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Karen, they are just Angels returing to their forever home. They finished the job God assigned them to do which was to love you and your family. 

They are resting and playing is God's garden now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You're in my thoughts and prayers today. I hope this day will be a celebration of Snobear's life and not a sad day for you both.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Snobear*

Knowing that Snobear and Smooch are together, eases our pain.
Snobear was 5 months old when he and Smooch met and we adopted her=Smooch was 16 months old. Our two babies literally grew up together and were so bonded!
Snobear and Smooch were quite a pair-they will always be held close in our hearts!

It's ironic, but Tonka and Tucker, are 11 months apart, also!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you and Ken much strength today Karen.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Karen, I hope today is a bit easier. I know the pain of loss is slow to heal.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Karen, I am so sorry. I also know the heartache of anniversaries. Snobear looked like an angel here on earth and now he has wings at the rainbow.
(((HUGS))) for you and Ken.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

thinking of you on this sad anniversary. Snobear was a gorgeous boy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry I missed this yesterday Karen. I was only on a minute. I know how hard the anniversaries are. I hope you did some thing special. Snobear was so gorgeous and is very missed.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You are all in my thoughts today, know it is hard and doesn't get easier, but hope that you have happy memories to get you through

"HOW DO WE SAY GOODBYE
TO THE ONES WE LOVE THE MOST

WHEN IN OUR HEART OF HEARTS WE KNOW
WE NEED AND WANT THEM CLOSE

NOW CLOSE YOUR EYES REAL TIGHTLY
LET YOUR FEELINGS OVERFLOW

THEY NEVER REALLY LEFT YOU
YOUR MEMORIES NEVER GO"

Run free Snobear


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you all!*

It helps so much everyone, just knowing that you are here.

Ken and I spent yesterday playing with Tonka and Tucker and going for a walk.

I find it MORE THAN A COINCIDENCE, how much Tonka and Tucker remind Ken and I of our Snobear and Smooch.

I just know that Snobear and Smooch sent them to us!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, Karen - I missed this yesterday. As you know, we just had Duke's anniversary in February and I know how much these anniversaries hurt. It doesn't seem like it's possible for Duke or Tonka to be a whole year.

Your "new gifts" from Tonka and Smooch are amazing and beautiful. Almost like "angels here on earth".


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

These anniversaries are so bittersweet. So sad for the ones who are gone, so much love and pleasure in the ones that are here. (((hugs))))


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry I missed your anniversary. They are so hard but I am glad that you have Tonka and Tucker to help your pain. May all your memories help to make you feel better. They are so handsome and were sent to help.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sorry I missed this until now. The first year of missing them is very hard. Daisy will have been gone a year in June and i stiil miss her everyday. I'm so sorry you had to lose two so close together. Snobear and Smooch, your mom sure misses you be sure to look out for her. Hugs to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

You didn't miss the anniversary, don't worry. 
I appreciate all of your love and comments.
Tucker and Tonka remind us of Smooch and Snobear everyday-Ken and I would be beside ourselves without dogs!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Hugs Karen. I know how much you miss your sweet "S" pups. Having the two "T"'s helps, but memories never leave us. 

Just curious, will your next two dogs have "U" names?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So sorry I missed this Karen. Anniversaries are so hard. Hugs to you and Ken. We will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Anniversaries are so hard. Especially that first year. Not that they ever get much easier, but that first one just seems to be the worst.
Play hard, Snobear.


----------

